# Midwest Laboratories



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Has anyone used Midwest Laboratories for their soil tests? $15 and its local to my area, so I may consider them this year!

https://midwestlabs.com/lawnsoiltesting/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Midwest is good.


----------

